# Time capsule iPad et iPhone 5



## Le nul1969 (26 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour je possède un Time capsule un iPad et un iphone5 et je arrive pas à tout règle .je suis très nul stp aide moi a paramètre j'ai téléchargé air port ma Time et connecte au net mais je peut pas voire se que j ai sur la Time capsule


----------



## doupold (28 Septembre 2013)

Le nul1969 a dit:


> Bonjour je possède un Time capsule un iPad et un iphone5 et je arrive pas à tout règle .je suis très nul stp aide moi a paramètre j'ai téléchargé air port ma Time et connecte au net mais je peut pas voire se que j ai sur la Time capsule



Bonsoir,

Pour pouvoir t'aider, il faut déjà que tu décrives de façon précise ton problème...


----------

